# Mini Ramp - Stärke der Sperrholzplatte



## gerison (29. August 2017)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich plane gerade den mini kicker von Seth nachzubauen.





Er nimmt ca 13 - 14 mm Sperrholzplatten. Bei mir im Baumarkt gibt's leider nur 10er.
Hat irgendwer Bedenken, das Ding nur mit 10er Platten zu bauen? Ich frag nur, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.

lg
gerald


----------



## KIV (29. August 2017)

gerison schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Ich plane gerade den mini kicker von Seth nachzubauen.
> 
> ...


Super Video, danke für den Link!

Ich hätte bei 10mm keine Bedenken, wenn Du die Unterkonstruktion dafür etwas stabiler baust. Also mehr Sparren (mit geringeren Abständen) und die Seitenteile kannst Du vllt einfach doppelt legen. Und gerne auch Leim verwenden...
Bei den dünnen Platten solltest Du Deinen Schrauber etwas weniger stark anziehen lassen und Schrauben mit eher großen Köpfen verwenden, oder vllt auch die Unterlegscheiben, wie sie im Set mit Spenglerschrauben verkauft werden. Die heißen Schraubenrosetten, glaube ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerison (29. August 2017)

Danke für die Antwort!

Ich werde das ganze jetzt mit 10er Platten bauen. Ich werde Leimen und Schrauben - danke für den Tipp.

lg


----------



## R.C. (30. August 2017)

Statt einer 14er zwei 8er nehmen und zusammenleimen, die lassen sich dann auch leichter biegen (direkt beim Leimen anbringen und biegen .


----------



## R.C. (5. September 2017)

SPAM gemeldet


----------



## gerison (7. September 2017)

So fertig; war ziemlich lässig, die Bastlerei. Schliesslich habe ich einen ganzen Tag gebraucht. Die 10er Platten haben ganz gut gepasst.

Danke für den Input.


----------



## gerison (7. September 2017)




----------



## gerison (8. September 2017)

Ich würde das Ding gerne draußen stehen lassen. Hat irgendwer noch einen Tipp, wie ich das Wetterfest bekommen kann?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Yeti666 (11. September 2017)

1. Das ganze Teil mit Holzschutzfarbe anstreichen, auch die unteren Kanten.
2.  Auf der Oberseite Dachpappe anbringen.


----------



## KIV (12. September 2017)

3. Gummistreifen zum Aufkleben (Meterware aus der Bucht) drunterkleben.
4. (Luxus) Kanten vorne und oben mit Aluwinkeln schützen.


----------



## Deleted 364501 (8. Oktober 2017)

Der Typ im Video hat Seekieferplatten benutzt. Die sind von Haus aus ziemlich wetterfest und müssen theoretisch nicht nachbehandelt werden.
Stärker als 14 mm würde ich nicht empfehlen, da es dann schon schwierig werden könnte sie zu biegen.
Die anderen Hölzer hätte ich jetzt auf 12x4cm geschätzt.
Wenn du jetzt schon Sperrholz genommen hast, würde ich das ganze mit einem tiefenwirksamen Holzschutz für Terassenbeläge behandeln, da du eine normale Holzfarbe wahrscheinlich relativ schnell abfährst. Auch bei Seekiefer würde das nicht schaden.
Denke das hält dann auf jeden Fall so lange, bis du dir eine größere Rampe bauen möchtest 
Wenn du sie draußen stehen lässt wäre in erster Linie wichtig, dass die Unterseite nicht direkt im Wasser steht wenns mal länger feucht ist. Also am besten zwei Holzlatten oder so drunter legen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D0wnhill (8. Oktober 2017)

Also generell würde ich als Unterlage dann nicht wieder Holz als Werkstoff nehmen.Das zieht sich ebenfalls mit Wasser voll,und durch die Sogwirkung der Struktur transportiert es das Wasser dann in die Rampe.
Ich würde da mit irgend einer Art Plastik arbeiten.
Ne Möglichkeit wäre vielleicht sich aus Kydex oder sowas ähnlichem den Unterboden ein bissel zu verkleiden.
Dann ist es relativ "save".
Und es gibt ja auch aus der Baubranche Sachen die Hölzer oder auch andere Materialien gegen Wetter & Witterung versiegeln.
Damit würde ich das Holz züsätzlich präparieren.
Auf jeden Fall ne coole Ramp,kann mir gut vorstellen dass man damit den ein oder anderen Jump contest abhalten kann


----------



## gerison (12. Oktober 2017)

danke für die Tipps!

Metallkanten werde ich keine dran geben. Die Rampe bekommt noch einen Holzschutzanstrich, die Unterseite wird noch mit Gummi abgeklebt, dann sollte es gut sein.

Sollte jemand die Rampe nachbauen, würde ich den oberen Teil und somit die Rampe im gesamten etwas länger machen. Zwischen dem Kettenblatt und dem oberen Teil der Rampe bleiben wirklich nur wenige Millimeter Platz. Ich habe es zwar mit dem Kinderad ausgemessen, aber mit meinem Enduro bzw. dem Downhiller habe ich dann doch die Rampe mit dem Kettenblatt berührt. Sinn der Rampe ist ja, dass man nicht nur von einer Seite drüber springen kann, sondern damit auch Stufen hinauf und hinunter üben kann.

Das nächste Projekt steht schon an.

LG Gerald


----------

